

Show HN: UK Political Parties' Twitter Interactive Word Cloud - alibarber
http://alastair.io

======
alibarber
A quick weekend project to satisfy my desire to visualize how many times key
words are coming up in this campaign ('hardworking families' for instance)

It was my first time using the twitter api and jquery to create a front-end
interactive application and an interesting learning experience, will post
source shortly.

